# Can't Access Team Gummycharged Forum With Rootzwiki App



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

When I try to access the Team GummyCharged forum using the Rootzwiki app on GC GBE 2.1 I get this error message:

"The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be the result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict".

I can access it with my computer. It started right after the Forum changed to it's new look. I can get in the Team Brissenmod forum with the phone just fine. I tried clearing data and reinstalling the app. It looks like the cause is on the forum's end to me.

This is probably the wrong place for this question. I didn't know where it should be though.


----------



## tperricone (Sep 15, 2011)

Me neither :-(


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I can get in just fine. Have you updated the app?


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

kvswim said:


> I can get in just fine. Have you updated the app?


I cleared data and uninstalled then installed the latest version. I couldn't find a way to update it because there was no update available in Market. I don't know another way to update.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

syaoran12 posted in Twitter a few days ago that they were looking into it, but I haven't heard a resolution.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> syaoran12 posted in Twitter a few days ago that they were looking into it, but I haven't heard a resolution.


Cool. At least it's a known issue. Possibly a fix is forthcoming. Thanks.


----------



## mobile.sensei (Oct 5, 2011)

stueycaster said:


> Cool. At least it's a known issue. Possibly a fix is forthcoming. Thanks.


The new app is buggy as hell. Had trouble just replying to this thread.


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

+1 keep getting server fault as well have to go thru subscription link...


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

same here :'(


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

Same issue here.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

And 1 more same here

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Am I the only one with no issues?


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Am I the only one with no issues?


Well, how should I answer this query? with sarcasism? No! just kidding with ya swim, have you not updated ur app?


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Same here. I even tried going back to the previous version of the app, and still got the same error.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

I now seem unable to access the theme forum. This is getting weird.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

ijustdontcare said:


> I now seem unable to access the theme forum. This is getting weird.


theme forum and Gummy forum in development are known to not work

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

ijustdontcare said:


> Well, how should I answer this query? with sarcasism? No! just kidding with ya swim, have you not updated ur app?


Yes, I'm on the most recent one. The only setting I changed was to switch to the dark theme.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Yes, I'm on the most recent one. The only setting I changed was to switch to the dark theme.


I tried the dark theme and it didn't make a difference. FWIW, I'm on the supporting users version of the app.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I tried the dark theme and it didn't make a difference. FWIW, I'm on the supporting users version of the app.


Yes, I have the donate version too.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I use tapatalk and have same problems. The issue is that rootzwiki changed from vbulletin to some other new type of forum structure when they recently updated their site and forums. The newer forum structure isn't compatible with most forum phone apps. At least, this is how I gathered it. All I know is thait its a pain as I almost exclusively visit forums through my phone.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

SOTK said:


> I use tapatalk and have same problems. The issue is that rootzwiki changed from vbulletin to some other new type of forum structure when they recently updated their site and forums. The newer forum structure isn't compatible with most forum phone apps. At least, this is how I gathered it. All I know is thait its a pain as I almost exclusively visit forums through my phone.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


 saw this post so I went and tried it on taptalk... its working good there... surprised the shit out of me...lol

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with both the gummy forum and the theme forum


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, this is just to prove that mine is working. I'm totally not rubbing it your faces....wink wink


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

It just started working for me this afternoon. I didn't do anything to it, so maybe they got the problems fixed on their end.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Still not working for me. Same problem with the themes forum.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

We'll look into this.


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

skinnyguy said:


> We'll look into this.


Ty we'll appreciate it...


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is the error that I would assume everyone is getting.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

